# Amavis Speicherauslastung



## Quest (18. Okt. 2010)

Ich habe auf einer Maschine ein kleines Problem mit Amavis.
Aufgefallen ist es wegen vieler Meldungen vom ESX-Server, dass die Speicherauslastung auf dem Server zu hoch ist.
Per top habe ich 3 Prozesse amavisd-new die zusammen fast 60% physischen Speicher benutzen.
Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann bzw. wo ich mit der Fehlersuche anfangen kann?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Wieviel ist denn das in MB?


----------



## Quest (19. Okt. 2010)

Zugegeben, die Maschine hat nicht sehr viel. Ist nur eine Testmaschine.
Physischen Speicher hat sie 256MB zugeteilt.
Seit gestern Nachmittag als mein Kollege am ESX mich angerufen hat ist die Auslastung auch wieder etwas zurückgegangen.
Jetzt belegt amavisd-new nur noch 15,8%, dafür aber clamd noch 25,9%.
Lässt sich für die beiden Dienste ein Memory Limit festlegen?
Schon klar, dann müssen sie öfter von der Festplatte lesen, aber es ist ja wie gesagt nur eine interne Testmaschine.


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2010)

Dann ist die Speicherauslastung normal. 256MB sind einfach zu wenig. Du musst bedenken dass amavisd ja ein daemon ist der spamassassin beinhaltet, also auch die ganzen spamassassin Regeln im Arbeitsspeicher gehalten werden müssen. das gleiche Gilt für clamd, der muss auch seine antivirus pattern Liste im Arbeitsspeicher halten.

Den Speicherverbrauch von amavisd kannst Du etwas reduzieren indem Du die Anzahl der gestarteten instanzen auf 1 setzt, dass müste in der amavisd.conf gehen bzw. in einem der includes im amavisd/conf.d Verzeichnis wenn Du Deboan oder Ubuntu nutzt. Dann ist amavisd aber langsamer, denn jede Instanz kann nur eine bestimmte Menge Emails pro Minute scannen. Wenn Du also mit der Zeit bemerkst dass sich in der Mailqueue die Email aufstaut, dann musst Du es wieder erhöhen.


----------



## Quest (19. Okt. 2010)

Danke schön Till.
Diese Begründung hab ich meinem Kollegen weitergegeben und glatt den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt bekommen 
Jetzt kommen wir auch ohne Beschränkung der Instanzen wieder weiter.


----------

